# Bio Oil and Perineal massage



## ameliacooper (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi

I've been using Bio oil for perineal massage for about 5 weeks and just read that you're not supposed to use it there.

I'm slightly worried that I've done some harm - is it likely - obviously I won't use it any more,

A
xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I'm not sure why you aren't supposed to , but I can't think that you will have done any harm.  You can carry on massaging using olive oil from now,

emilycaitlin xx


----------

